# Black Friday Deals



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

deals please add here



wax-planet said:


> All this week there will be a 30% discount on offer, simply use the code Black Friday at the checkout and the discount will be applied.
> Ever fancied trying out the Eight Below snow foam? Stick a bottle in your basket for a price of just £4.20, combine that with around 60ml in a lance and you have over 16 ltrs of powerful foam that really cleans for under a fiver !
> Waxes, foams, cleaners, pre wash etc etc its all available at a great discount
> (Selected items only)
> ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news-



Rich @ PB said:


> Our black edition air fresheners are back...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from raceglaze


RaceGlazer said:


> Our Black Friday offers this year are the same as last year - whatever you buy, you will receive.
> 
> Its a 'Buy one, get one' deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from slims


Slim's said:


> *What is Black Friday?*
> Originating in the US as the day after thanksgiving, Black Friday signifies the start of the Christmas shopping period. Retailers put on special offers to encourage customers to shop with them! Black Friday has become more popular worldwide especially with ecommerce sites. So, we might not celebrate Thanksgiving in the UK, but that doesn't mean we won't use it as an excuse to give our customers some outstanding deals!
> 
> *This year's Black Friday Offer*
> ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from Prestige car care



Prestige car care shop said:


> *OUR BIGGEST STORE DISCOUNT EVER IS HERE​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ultimate Finish have 15% Off until Friday at Midnight using code BF15.  :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from detailed online 


DetailedOnline said:


> We've resisted the urge to start our Black Friday deals early this year but we've had a lot of enquiries through our social media and emails asking if we're participating this year. The simple answer is yes
> 
> We've already finalised a few deals and we have a couple more still to be decided on.
> 
> ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from carchem 


CarChem said:


> &#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56485; BLACK TRI-DAY - CAR-CHEM.COM &#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56485;&#55357;&#56485;
> UP TO 70% OFF ALL OUR 500ML, 1LTR AND 5LTR AUTO-CARE RANGES + ACCESSORIES AND BUNDLES
> WEDNESDAY 27th - FRIDAY 29th.
> SELECTED ITEMS ON EACH DAY:
> ...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Polish Angel have 10% Off until Midnight on 1st December using code BLACKFRIDAY.  :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from autoglanz


Autoglanz.UK said:


> That's right folks, just for you a little pre-Black Friday offer.
> 
> 4 x 1L Products for £30 Delivered in the UK!
> 
> ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from Stjarnagloss


StjarnaglossCAV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you so much for the support thus far, just wanted to give you guys the opportunity to take advantage of our Black Friday offer which gives you our most popular 8 products for just £60 covering the basics for wash, decon, polish and protect: https://stjarnagloss.com/products/black-friday-bundle
> 
> What's more 1 in every 10 orders will be fully refunded!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

black Friday dodo juice
https://dodojuice.net/collections/sale-items


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from shopnshine



Shopnshine said:


> Get *15% OFF* On Orders Over *£75*
> +
> All Orders Over £75 get put in a prize draw to win a £50 Gift Card.
> 
> ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ODK is live



Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> 29th November until 2nd December 20% off using code BLKFRI :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from clean and shiny 


Clean and Shiny said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to give you an update on what's on offer this Black Friday at Clean and Shiny.
> 
> ...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Mitchel and King



JJ_ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Our Black Friday Deals are now live! Get 40% off this whole section
> 
> https://www.mitchellandking.com/collections/blackfridaysale


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Stjarnagloss



StjarnaglossCAV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you so much for the support thus far, just wanted to give you guys the opportunity to take advantage of our Black Friday offer which gives you our most popular 8 products for just £60 covering the basics for wash, decon, polish and protect: https://stjarnagloss.com/products/black-friday-bundle
> 
> What's more 1 in every 10 orders will be fully refunded!


----------

